# New RootzWiki Content Staff Opening: Forum Content Specialist



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

*RootzWiki announces an immediate opening for a Forum Content Specialist*​
The Forum Content Specialist will keep his or her eye focused on the RootzWiki forums and create compelling publishable content highlighting the ROMs, kernels, themes, and applications produced by RootzWiki recognized developers and forum members. The Forum Content Specialist will be expected to develop professional relationships with developers and members for the purpose of better understanding and communicating their applications, ROMs, etc. at a high level. Produced content will range from long-form reviews to short form "Quick Looks", release announcements, and developer interviews.

Applicants are expected to have a solid command of the English language that demonstrates clear and logical thought, understanding of sentence structure and grammar, and a professional vocabulary. Applicants are also expected to have basic proficiency in graphic creation and editing. Each applicant will be given an assignment to gauge their ability to write an effective informative article and demonstrate analytical ability.

This position is paid on a per-article basis with a minimum requirement of twelve news posts per month; there is an opportunity for increased compensation following a ninety day probationary period.

Applicants should submit a brief personal introduction to RootzWiki Editor-in-Chief AshG via the forum PM system.


----------



## techno-update (Apr 9, 2012)

Shot you a message, reply when you can.


----------



## TeeRom (Dec 8, 2011)

Also sent you a message. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------

